# Canon EOS C100, C300



## sprodrig (Oct 20, 2013)

What is going to happen with the CANON C300, C100 now that Sony release the PXW-Z100 4K for $5,500. Are we expending an another firmware update or maybe change the prices again. Any ideas?? What could happen with EOS c100 and c300, (RAW Footage, slowmotion at 1080p (pleaaase ), Color Information 10bit color,)


----------



## syder (Oct 21, 2013)

sprodrig said:


> What is going to happen with the CANON C300, C100 now that Sony release the PXW-Z100 4K for $5,500. Are we expending an another firmware update or maybe change the prices again. Any ideas?? What could happen with EOS c100 and c300, (RAW Footage, slowmotion at 1080p (pleaaase ), Color Information 10bit color,)



Lets try... Nothing.







the Z100 is a 1/2.3 camera which is great for newsy type workflows and some documentary work. It will do 4K and has a very good codec, but it isn't a cinematic camera, and the fixed lens is great for run and gun versatility but not for the wealth of creative possibilities you have with the EF mount. 

In short, it has very little crossover with the C100/C300, it's a 4K successor to the Z1 - not a competitor to large sensor cinema cameras. The C100 will still give you a filmy type look for indie web-based productions and the C300 will still be favoured for drama/broadcast work that doesn't need/have budget for an Alexa/RED.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 29, 2013)

^this

I am however very interested to see what Canon does with their next C camera. My guess is we get a super C300 that can do raw, 4K and a boost to dynamic range. 

I still expect it to be priced over $10K. Also remember, the c300 has sold pretty darned well, because it makes peoples lives a lot easier. At the end of the day, especially for TV it isn't always about which camera gives you the best possible image (so camera specs be damned). It's about a camera giving you a consistently good image with limited hassle.


----------



## Policar (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Canon will respond to the F5, not to a 1/3'' 4k ENG-style camera... Not with a firmware update, of course, but a new, expensive body.

4k maybe... a better codec probably... we'll. The thing is, the CX00 does have a really good image. Surpassed in some respects by the BMCC and in others by the F3, but in my experience it's in the same league as the Epic, better than the MX, competitive with the F3 for the most part, and a lot easier to use than the rest when used with an external recorder... I do expect an update in a year or two, yes, because the specs are poor and slow motion and resilient built-in codecs are increasingly popular.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 29, 2013)

$k sounds great, but where are you gonna watch it?


----------



## Policar (Oct 29, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> $k sounds great, but where are you gonna watch it?



Doesn't matter. Owner/ops who got screwed buying mini-DV are scared. 4k may be a marketing tactic, but it's working.

Personally I could do without.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 30, 2013)

I remember the days of hdv and aic and epic rendering.

All the disk capacity, throughput and rendering required makes a zippy macpro seem like a powerbook g4.

I shot hdv for a few years before any client actually asked for delivery in hd.

So we have the bmd which is late, restrictive battery, based on original qc may not be plain sailing, and the gopro4k which is what, 15fps?

I'm always happy to see early adopters plunge in, they iron out the bumps for when I pay half price in 6 months.

Also, 4k from a 2/3rds sensor (at least it wasn't 1/3rds)?


----------

